# ISO: 12-14' Tubes for Cataraft - FOUND/SOLD!



## dentalflosstycoon (Sep 4, 2020)

still searching...


----------



## dentalflosstycoon (Sep 4, 2020)

bump


----------



## cece285 (Sep 21, 2017)

Hi, I have two 12' PVC tubes in mint condition. Don't know the brand, none is marked. No holes, no patches. Not sure what they're worth, but I'm doing some checking around. Did you have a price in mind?


----------



## dentalflosstycoon (Sep 4, 2020)

Hey, thanks for the reply. I was able to find some tubes locally just last week! I'll see how I can mark this thread as "Found/Sold". 

In the meantime... *I Found Some Tubes Everyone, Call Off The Search!!*


----------



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

cece285 said:


> Hi, I have two 12' PVC tubes in mint condition. Don't know the brand, none is marked. No holes, no patches. Not sure what they're worth, but I'm doing some checking around. Did you have a price in mind?


where are you located, what is the diameter, and how many valves does each tube have?


----------

